# Smooth coat Chihuahua breeders in Mexico.



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

How do I locate breeders of smooth coat Chihuahuas in Mexico. I need breeders who have registered their Chihuahuas with Mexico's Kennel Club.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

go to google and type in " chihuahuas for sale in mexico" and you can go to puppysites.com oh and you try googleing "chihuahua breeders in mexico" i hope this helps.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i know a breeder in new mexico , let me know if this helps


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you Melonypersians, I will try that when I log off here. I want to import the 'Original smooth coat Mexican Chihuahua' into my country of origin, which is called New Zealand, and I am on the other side of the world from Mexico.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Jamoka's Gem, I would love to make contact with the breeder in New Mexico, because I want to import the 'Original smooth coat Chihuahua' from Mexico, into New Zealand. Because I live on the other side of the world, I do not know where New Mexico is, can you please tell me, it's location and is it in Mexico?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's her website:

http://tjkennel.com/

My name is kioana if she ask


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

New Mexico is a state in the USA and is right on the border with Mexico.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

firstly there are PLENTY of GOOD smooth coated chis in new zealand (look up new zealand chihuahua club) and just because a dog comes from its "country of origin" does NOT mean that the dog is any better than other lines, especially when you consider that the origional chihuahua may not have even BEEN from mexico, the exact origin of the chi is unknown, the breed was just realy noticed for the first time in the town of chihuahua mexico.

the ONLY way to find a repuatable breeder is look up the national breed club, if if you want to buy from mexico look up Mexican chihuahua club, and then go through their breeder referal services...and remember not all breeders even if national club recognized are great so screen your breeder.

as a HUGE side note, i do NOT feel it is safe or adviasble to fly any toy breed puppy hlf way round the world, plain and simple, chihuahaus are HIGHLY prone to hypoglycemia and have DIED on 3-4 hour flights...i belive form mexico to newzealand is a good 12-18 hour flight?! this would be a TERRIBLE and stressfull ordeal for any puppy (even in the cabin) i belive newzealand also has QUARRENTINE laws, which meand your poor stressed puppy has to spend a full day and a half traveling followed by months in a kennel alone and cold and frightend.
the petpassport is NOT common in mexico and is only just catching on in the US, it might be a better idea to look a little more locally, anything over 5 hours on a plane is a TERRIBLE idea and youll need to find a breeder who who would be willing to do the pet passport and pre entry needs to avoid a puppy entering quarrentein (chihauhas do NOT do well in quarrentein) (buying a puppy from a country that has NO rabies cases and strict quarrentein laws is a great idea, Australia would be a great country to look into buying a chihuahua) and find one no more than a 6 hour flight from you , pets CANNOT fly in the cabin into a country with a quarrentein law...so even if you were to fly to the breeder to pick your puppy up it would STILL have to make the entire journey in the hold of the airplane while you ride in the cabin...6 hours alone in the hold is PUSHING it, hypoglycemia is a swift killer of small dogs and airlines are NOT reponsible for puppies dying from hypoglycemic shock or stress. neither is the breeder!


good luck finding a puppy, but please know your local import laws first.
also it sounds liek you plan to breed...please study BEFORE you even think about it, chihuahuas are one of the highest c-cestion prone breeds and MANY females and entire litters are lost!

good luck
im very familiar with import and quarrentein laws due to being an english citizen living in the USA.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Kioana,
I have gone on the website and have emailed her. I want to import pedigree, purebred Mexican smooth coat Chihuahuas into New Zealand.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

Good morning foxywench. The dogs that I will be importing will be 'adult dogs only'. and I went on the Mexican Kennel Club Website and the whole site is in Spanish and as I do not know Spanish I could not read a word of it, my computer refused to translate a single word from the Mexican kennel Club site into English. I have already imported 7 canines of a new breed, from Australia into New Zealand.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

personally i STILL dont belive the lenght of flight that will be needed to get the chis to newzealand is safe and i certainly (as a breeder) would never put any of my dogs on a flight that long no matter what their age.

and by canines of a new breed? what do you mean?...theres a big difference in importing a dog form australia (a quarrenteind country meaning they can enter another quarrenteind country without a problem) and a comparitivly SHORT flight and importing a TINY dog from halfway across the world! mabe 7 is enough, especially if your trying to assist in the development of a new breed


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

foxywench.
I do have a new breed of dog in New Zealand and they are the first of their kind of canine here, also I will be importing more of them, so that I have an excellent gene pool of the breed here, they are not Chihuahuas. How did Chihuahuas get to Australia from England, Mexico and America? I am going to import Chihuahuas from Mexico, England and America and I totally respect your opinions and you are entitled to them and I fully accept that you will never buy a puppy from me, that was born to any Chihuahua, imported from England, America or Mexico. I will sell my pups to people who want totally new bloodlines in their pedigrees to increase the gene pool and stop line breeding(in breeding). Thank you most kindly for your respected opinions.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

what dogs do you have Smeng?


----------

